# fiberglassing help in richmond, va?



## bbak11010 (Feb 16, 2010)

hey all, im new to this site .. getting some tips on how to do fiberglassing.. 
Im coming to think that since its my first attempt, i would really appreciate if someone can help me out building a system. 

I would pay..also add your choice of 6 packs at every visit. haha

well.. looking for someone in richmond, va area. 
please pm me. thanks


----------



## tonym (Jun 21, 2009)

what kind of car is this going in?


----------



## bbak11010 (Feb 16, 2010)

hey, 
its a 04 350z touring. 




tonym said:


> what kind of car is this going in?


----------

